# Motherboard, jetzt geht nichts mehr.



## reinerxp (17. September 2003)

Hallo,
habe mein Motherboard getauscht, jetzt kann ich WinXPpro nicht mehr Installieren.
Beim Kopieren der Daten, kommt ein Fehler nach dem anderen. Konnte Datei ...dll,...sys usw. nicht kopieren. Nach etwa 25mal Esc drücken (Datei überspringen) kam die Meldung, das Bios ist nicht voll ACPI fähig. Das habe ich im Bios deaktiviert. Jetzt ist das gleiche, nur lautet der Text, die CD sei evtl. beschädigt und ich soll mich an einen Systemadministrator wenden. Wenn ich aber das alte Board einbaue, funktioniert alles einwandfrei und ich kann auch XP installieren.
Getauscht habe ich Motherboard mit Proz. und Speicher.
Meine Frage: Funktioniert da etwas nicht miteinander? Motherboard ECS K7S5 , DDR 256MB/2100, Athlon+1800XP, Grafikkarte: NVIDIA RIVA TNT2, Festplatte:IBM 34GB, IOMEGA ZIP 100, Hitachi DVD GD-500, ATAPI CD-R/RW 32x10. 

Ist nur so eine Vermutung, kann es sein daß die Grafikkarten zicken macht. 
Das Board hat 4xAGP und bei der Grafikkarte habe ich nichts rausgefunden.

Vieleicht weiß da jemand was über das ganze, wäre dankbar um jeden Rat.
Reiner


----------



## fluessig (22. September 2003)

Mit AGP Versionen hat das definitiv nichts zu tun. Dort besteht nämlich vollkommene Abwärts- und Aufwärtskompatibilität.
Interessant wäre zu wissen, ob dein WinXP mit Service Pack1 ist oder nicht. Mit dem ACPI-Treibern hab ich bei einem anderem PC schon viel Probleme gehabt. Geholfen hat folgendes:
Wenn man von der CD startet kommt zu Beginn eine Meldung, die etwa so lautet:
Push F6 to enter SCSI blabla.
An dieser Stelle sollte man F5 drücken und im folgenden Menü den Punkt Standard PC  wählen.
In meinem Fall funktionierte aufgrund der ACPI Treiber die Tastatur im späteren Verlauf der Installation nicht mehr - vielleicht hilft dir das.


----------

